# Histrionic Personality Disorder



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

A friend of my soon to be ex sent me a link to the Cleveland Clinic web site and told me to take a look at this disorder, something I had never heard of before. When I read the symptoms I understood why, this fits my wife's profile to the letter except for the suicide part. For twenty years I have delt with these "symptoms". She was so good at selling herself I always felt I was the one with the problems and I just needed to except her as others saw her. Over the last several years her behavior has escalted to the point others started seeing her true colors, friends and family alike. At one point this past summer her friends planned an intervention to try and get her to stop sleeping around and appreciate what she had at home, she found out and was furious. 

I know she hasn't been diagnosed by a doctor but I have lived with her for all these years and I'm teeling you I have no doubt. The symptoms and family history are all there. 

If like me you have never heard of this disorder before do a Google search or go to (my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/Personality_Disorders/hic_Histrionic_Personality...) I can't get the link to post here for some reason. 

If any of you have read and remember my post talking about my marriage you will see the connection.

Cooper


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Only a licenced doctor can say for sure her condition. If you are worried ask her to talk to her doctor.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ya, ive "diagnosed" my H a few times. I think i settled on narcissistic personality disorder...


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

remember, diagonis is a doctor's protection against malpractice. it's the only way medication can be prescribed. that website is interesting. covers a whole lotta ground with a few maladies.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> ya, ive "diagnosed" my H a few times. I think i settled on narcissistic personality disorder...


:rofl:
I too have done the diagnosing my husband. I haven't yet settled on any one thing! It truly depends on the day!


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely what my STBXW has. Very concerned with her appearance, needs constant validation, very flirtatious. She's cheated on me several times, and has now moved in with AP who "adores" her. I'm looking forward to being with a normal woman someday. The last several years have been brutal.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

HPD aka attention wh0re drama queen.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I remember a time when a b*tch was just a b*tch... Now they get all these fancy names associated to them.


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Simpler times costa. My b*tch of a STBXW didn't feel the need to work for the last 6 years, but still wanted the shoes and clothes so she could dress like a 43 yo teenager so she could be oogled by every man she came in contact with. One think I can say for sure, I learned a lot, I know the next woman I get involved with will be the polar opposite of her.


----------



## donkler (May 21, 2012)

I have read all the disorder things, and HPD is the closest thing to my STBXW I have read.

Seeks the attention, and validation from anyone who will provide it - while seemingly giving me nothing but drama.

There were simply not enough mirrors in the house 

Still its time for me to move on and concentrate on me for once.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Being around a drama queen is draining indeed. Hope you are getting counseling for yourself, too.


----------

